# What color? (4)



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

What color and pattern is he (or she)?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Mealy or Strawberry...


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Dirty or sooty red bar


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

**** Indigo bar on blue or Ash red bar. looks a bit like its an ash red mimic. Breeding tests would confirm.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> **** Indigo bar on blue or Ash red bar. looks a bit like its an ash red mimic. Breeding tests would confirm.


No tail bar, wouldnt this confirm ash red?


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

The wing bars do look a little more orange than normal, indication of indigo


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Indigo washes out the tail bar, in its homozygous form it can wash it out to be almost invisible, as with ash red birds.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

It probably is ash red and will maybe moult in darker but as you have said, the orange bars are an indication of indigo so thought the possibility should be put out there.


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Indigo washes out the tail bar, in its homozygous form it can wash it out to be almost invisible, as with ash red birds.


Good to know, i thought opal was the only gene to wash out the tail bars


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Is this bird sooty?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Don't think so. Appears to have the type of dirty that laces the juvenile plumage and goes away with the first moult and leaves a bird with a slightly darker base colour


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Would this guy go good with the RR hen or no? Both are 2013 YBs.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

If its ash red then it will be an ok pairing but you ideally want a rich red T pattern or Nice T pattern blue if no nice reds.

Indigo in some peoples opinion is beneficial in recessive red projects but I have no experience with the combo.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

TwinTurboPigeon said:


> Would this guy go good with the RR hen or no? Both are 2013 YBs.


Do you know its parentage?


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Do you know its parentage?


Sadly, no. I just bought them from a guy.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Ash red, dirty, het recessive red.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry for the wait, here you go.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

NZ Pigeon said:


> If its ash red then it will be an ok pairing but you ideally want a rich red T pattern or Nice T pattern blue if no nice reds.
> 
> Indigo in some peoples opinion is beneficial in recessive red projects but I have no experience with the combo.


 According to what I've read, indigo on recessive red can cause smuttiness and could cause excessive blue bleed through, especially on the head.


----------

